# Bosch toolbox APP



## chippy1970 (9 Oct 2012)

Just got an email about the new Bosch toolbox app. I found it on Android and I guess its on I phone too.

It's free and it looks good, there's a tool you can use to photograph a room then you can add measurements to the photo , great for measuring up jobs :grin:

Enjoy

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dodge (9 Oct 2012)

Hmmm, just downloaded that to my iphone - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (9 Oct 2012)

I'll have alook tar.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (9 Oct 2012)

Aye its a decent toolbox. Cheers


----------



## MrYorke (5 Dec 2012)

Very much like My Measures


----------



## Ross French (8 Dec 2012)

i will have to have a look


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Dec 2012)

Just be careful , I used it the other day on my HTC Desire and turned the torch part of the app on and it froze the app and I couldn't turn the light off. I had to remove the battery to reset the phone and because it was on for awhile it flattened my battery which then didn't last the day


----------

